# Charcoal



## lebz (Mar 26, 2011)

Well it is summer and I finally got into Charcoal BBQ'n with my Weber. What Charcoal do you use? I was using some lump but I find the Kingsford does the best for me using a Chmney to start it up


----------



## ten08 (Sep 8, 2011)

Same for me: Kingsford briquets + chimney starter combo has served me well for the years since I ditched lighter fluid. I've been meaning to try the reportedly superior lump variety, but I haven't found the motivation to go through the initial trial & error. If it ain't broke...


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

Yup, kingsford with a chimney for me as well. I do get a bag of chunk mesquite occasionally and will add one or so pieces to the mix when grillin.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

I've gotten lazy, so I don't use charcoal all that often any more - just too tempting to fire up the gas grill.

But, I like mesquite lump charcoal, and I use a paper towel soaked in cheap vegetable oil as a lighter - stack a mound of lumps over the paper and light 'er up. I've used chimneys and they're fine, but I like fewer gadgets around, so I don't use them any more.


----------



## lebz (Mar 26, 2011)

I found a great BBQ app from Weber... tones of receipes/Tips and videos! Anyways excited to get out of work and fire up some Tbones tonight


----------



## PatrickBateman (Jul 7, 2012)

The epitome of lazy charcoal- The BBQ bag. Set it in the grill, light the whole thing on fire, come back in ten minutes and the grill is ready to go.


----------



## SHagopian (May 15, 2012)

I guess kingsford technically is charcoal but after I started using lump wood charcoal, I've never looked back. It's charcoal but unprocessed and has a better, longer burn and a better taste. They're readily available, sometimes called natural or wood charcoal. Give it a shit. 

Heres a tip to getting it lit easier. Give a healthy spraying of lighter fluid assembling the charcoal into a pyramid. Then wait 20 minutes. The fluid will get absorbed into the charcoal and start your fire quicker. Once the charcoal is almost fully lit, even out the charcoal stack and start cooking!


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

Apple, Pecan, and Mesquite is all I use!


----------



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

Please take my two cents for what it is worth....I have tried several types of charcoal, from lump, natural, flavored, kingsford, kingsford competition and so on. I really prefer the kingsford original lit by a chimney over everything else. I do a lot of bbq and I just find it to be the most consistent and even burning charcoal out there. I do use a chunk of wood or two when needed for a little smokey flavor but I won't get too nerdy on you about the woods and moisture content and so forth. No matter what just try them all and find what works best for your needs.


----------



## chris1360 (Mar 15, 2012)

Im a kingsford and chimney user. I usually smoke all my meats when grilling. I will use mesquite and hickory chips inside a tin foil packet, with a few holes punched in the top. I put it over the charcoal to add smoke flavor to food.


----------



## Kswicky (Apr 14, 2012)

skfr518 said:


> Please take my two cents for what it is worth....I have tried several types of charcoal, from lump, natural, flavored, kingsford, kingsford competition and so on. I really prefer the kingsford original lit by a chimney over everything else. I do a lot of bbq and I just find it to be the most consistent and even burning charcoal out there. I do use a chunk of wood or two when needed for a little smokey flavor but I won't get too nerdy on you about the woods and moisture content and so forth. No matter what just try them all and find what works best for your needs.


Great post and I concur completely. No better way than to start with the chimney.

Can't use a gas grill any more!


----------



## Beer Alchemist (Aug 17, 2011)

My big beef with briquets is the seem to burn fast and generate a lot of ash. But, I think the type of BBQ you have plays a large role in what type of charcoal is best as well. My Dad's bbq does best with good ol' Kingsford, my BGE seems to love the BGE brand (oak charcoal) for grilling steaks, but I have found Wicked Good Weekend Warrior blend does best for low and slow (but sucks for high temp as it spits and sparks a ton). As far as lighting, I use an electric element...quick and easy with no newspaper ash getting everywhere.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Lump charcoal rocks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

This is Texas. Mesquite is King. Chimney and Kingsford Mesquite for me.


----------



## wacbzz (Aug 19, 2007)

Screw gas...if you don't have time to use some type of charcoal, you don't need to be grilling out.

That said, I use Stubbs and Royal Oak Lump exclusively. I buy all my smoking wood from Fruita Wood Chunks- Apple Wood Chunks, PEACH WOOD CHUNKS, Apple Wood Chips, Fruit wood Chunks, FREE SHIPPING!!!!! and nowhere else.


----------



## abhoe (Feb 29, 2012)

Oak and Mesquite are essential. Pecan was up in my top 3 for sure. I use Kingford Blue Bag charcoal.


----------

